# 10th SFG: Robert R. Pirelli  KIA



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 17, 2007)

Staff Sgt. Robert R. Pirelli, 29, a Special Forces engineer sergeant assigned to Company A, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Carson, Colo., was fatally wounded by enemy small arms fire during a dismounted attack on an enemy position in the Diyala Province. (U.S. Army photo) FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug.16, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed in Iraq August 15 when his patrol made contact with the enemy in the Diyala Province.

Staff Sgt. Robert R. Pirelli, 29, a Special Forces engineer sergeant assigned to Company A, 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Carson, Colo., was fatally wounded by enemy small arms fire during a dismounted attack on an enemy position.




More...


----------



## moobob (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2007)

Rest In Peace Warrior, heaven is ready for yet another Freedom Fighter....


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP Staff Sgt. Pirelli. My thoughts and prayers out to his family and friends back at home, and to his team mates at 10th SFG.

Blue Skies, Warrior...


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 17, 2007)

Blue Skies..


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 17, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP SSG Pirelli, prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP SSG Pirelli

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 17, 2007)

RIP Warrior


----------



## JBS (Aug 17, 2007)

Farking Taliban.

RIP warrior.


----------



## echo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Taps*

RIP SSG Pirelli


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 18, 2007)

RIP Warrior. We won't forget.


----------

